# 300bhp ford focus st



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

*colorado red ford focus st*

hello all 

here we have a 07 reg colorado red ford focus st,in some what a bad condition exterior wise.....i havnt mastered using the canon on red,i found it difficult to capture the swirls  anyhow....

the process was as follows: loose dirt hoovered up,then an interior brush over carpet and hoovered again...mats hoovered and then snowfoam and vax'd,all plastics treated,leather also treated with gliptone  door shuts bottom of doors,around boot lid all apc'd....now on to the bodywork 

the car was snowfoamed all areas like foglights,grill,grab handle on boot,window surrounds agitated with a slidelock brush,left to dwell for 5minutes and rinsed off  wheels were soaked in bilberry wheelcleaner also NEXT UP was a wash with maxi suds 2 removing quite a substantial amount of dirt! after this i used a food bag over my finger and checked out how bad the contamination was on the paint...in a word extremely bad!! so i set about with a megs clay kit and finish kare lubricant,once happy the bodywork was decontaminated i used maxi suds 2 again to wash,megs water magnet to dry the car off 

NOW
it was time to roll the car into the garage and get the halogens on the paint,i was somewhat suprise by 1:the whole car was nothing but orange peel!!! 2:the swirls were very bad 3:lacquer peeling in alotof places! this car is in poor condition  at this point i went for some food had a think masked up the car and decided i was going to start of on an sfx2 pad with final finish workin the polish in on speed 2 and breakin down on speed 5! every panel needed 2passes to achieve what id say is a comfortable 90% correction! this was finished off with colli 476,i am very happy with the results, here are some pictures 

DIRTY

























INTERIOR









































WASHING

















CORRECTING

























































































RANDOM PICS

















































and a wee sneak at the engine bay which wasnt detailed as owner did not want it done:thumb:


















thank you for looking,got more pics to add bare with me


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats verry yummy there mate


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Great work looks great. But 300bhp through the front wheels? Oh dear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

chris3boro said:


> Great work looks great. But 300bhp through the front wheels? Oh dear.


tell me about it fast but you know......evo mr fq 360 for me :devil:

edit: sorry about some blurred pics they look terrible im a noob on a camera


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

that was dirty, 

nice to see a red one don t see many of them

loving the carpet clean and turn round


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

How's it been 300'd? TOTD, Dreamscience?

They never completley wipe out torque steer but it only really gets bad if you hoof it on full lock, and most FWD cars would have a funny do if you try that!

Good turnaround!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> How's it been 300'd? TOTD, Dreamscience?
> 
> They never completley wipe out torque steer but it only really gets bad if you hoof it on full lock, and most FWD cars would have a funny do if you try that!
> 
> Good turnaround!


thank you for the comment


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

chris3boro said:


> Great work looks great. But 300bhp through the front wheels? Oh dear.


You drive it accordingly.

Big power FWD is a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Big power FWD is a lot of fun.


my avatar proves this :thumb:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

gatecrasher3 said:


> You drive it accordingly.
> 
> Big power FWD is a lot of fun.


Agreed, but by accordingly you mean compensate. Im sure its fine in 3rd in a straight line, but its a bit pointless in lower gears when exiting a corner or in the wet when it must be a nightmare. Not having a go at FWD just think after a point it's getting a bit stupid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

chris3boro said:


> Agreed, but by accordingly you mean compensate. Im sure its fine in 3rd in a straight line, but its a bit pointless in lower gears when exiting a corner or in the wet when it must be a nightmare. Not having a go at FWD just think after a point it's getting a bit stupid.


i agree to a certain level,ive seen these cars on track exit corners at ridiculous speeds with very lift off oversteer torque steer or understeer its actually suprising how well it handles! this is the focus though,its built to perform!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Car looks good, interior looked a right old state. 

300bhp through the front wheels must be a handful but these cars have a fair bit of weight over the front end with the 2.5T lump in it. 

As said you'd just have to drive accordingly. Even driving a 225bhp front wheel drive car you can't just plant your foot and assume it'll grip. But you can still use it if you're careful, you'd just be a bit more careful with 300bhp.

Also, transmission losses on an AWD car like an Impreza/Evo would mean that in theory a FWD car with the same kind of BHP would be putting more of that BHP on the road. In gear acceleration could in theory be better.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work, I like the beading


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

MarkJ said:


> Nice work, I like the beading


cheers mate  collinite 476


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking good love these cars!!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

griffy08 said:


> it has a DSCI STAGE 3 TUNING PACKAGE:
> 
> http://www.dreamscience-automotive....grades/784-dsci-st-stage-3-tuning-upgrade.php
> 
> thank you for the comment


How come he's got the standard exhaust? Would mean that he's not getting 300 horses.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

mmm cheese burgers










Nice:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> How come he's got the standard exhaust? Would mean that he's not getting 300 horses.


its got a decat pipe


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

griffy08 said:


> its got a decat pipe,he has opted for the standard tailpipes!


Decat meeans squat, in fact most will hit more hp's with a sports cat. The only thing you'll hit with a decat is overfueling problems. It's also more than just standard pipes, it's a standard cat back at least, the rear silencer is clearly visible.


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent work..


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Decat meeans squat, in fact most will hit more hp's with a sports cat. The only thing you'll hit with a decat is overfueling problems. It's also more than just standard pipes, it's a standard cat back at least, the rear silencer is clearly visible.


isnt the bacbox good enough for 300bhp?


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Power figues and driveability aside.....it's a lovely looking car and you've done some great work there. I do love Colorado Red, especially on the Focus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Arun said:


> Power figues and driveability aside.....it's a lovely looking car and you've done some great work there. I do love Colorado Red, especially on the Focus.


cheers mate

i do agree its a stunning colour for the focus,i see so many orange and blue st's its gettin boring,red was a breath of fresh air to work on :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great turnaround. Amazing:thumb:


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Good work on the Focus there lad, shame it sits by the harbour all day in the nice salty air, keep you in work though...:detailer:

Cheers & keep up the good work in 'stone chip' country...


----------



## T8R (Mar 8, 2009)

good work there lad.do you do this for an income or just a past time?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice job :thumb:

300bhp in FWD is no problem, just grab hold of the steering wheel when you press! I've got 275~ in mine, it's fine!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

danthes4man said:


> Good work on the Focus there lad, shame it sits by the harbour all day in the nice salty air, keep you in work though...:detailer:
> 
> Cheers & keep up the good work in 'stone chip' country...


tell me about it  i hope reids keeping her clean:thumb: lol

do i know off you?im suprised there is somebodyelse from up here on this forum haha:buffer::buffer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

T8R said:


> good work there lad.do you do this for an income or just a past time?


i did do it for an income but im in the process of being bought out,you from wick by any chance?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Trist said:


> Really nice job :thumb:
> 
> 300bhp in FWD is no problem, just grab hold of the steering wheel when you press! I've got 275~ in mine, it's fine!


cheers mate,finally somebody who knows a focus


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Dunno if you know me or if I know you, small place too.....

To be honest, didn't realise there was someone doing paint correction up here. 

Drive a Black B6 S4 Avant, only een up here so shouldn't be hard to miss...

Think T8R is from the 'dark' side right enough...

Cheers

DTM


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

danthes4man said:


> Dunno if you know me or if I know you, small place too.....
> 
> To be honest, didn't realise there was someone doing paint correction up here.
> 
> ...


stunning car

ahhh yes is that the 1 with the irish plate on it?big wheels n tints?or have i the wrong car


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

griffy08 said:


> stunning car
> 
> ahhh yes is that the 1 with the irish plate on it?big wheels n tints?or have i the wrong car


Nope, standard car with p/plate:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Decat meeans squat, in fact most will hit more hp's with a sports cat. The only thing you'll hit with a decat is overfueling problems.


Althought, chap I know fitted a decat Miltek exhaust to his ST and it mate an extra 25bhp on the rollers just from the exhaust system.


----------



## bmac800 (Mar 12, 2007)

Have seen this car parked down the road from me at the flats.Must be a few of us from Caithness on here.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

bmac800 said:


> Have seen this car parked down the road from me at the flats.Must be a few of us from Caithness on here.:thumb:


excellent  yes he lives near the pentland?i say we all get together and get a detailing company on the go:devil:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## bmac800 (Mar 12, 2007)

Is that your Impreza STI in the avatar - I used to have a white one.Best car I ever had.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

bmac800 said:


> Is that your Impreza STI in the avatar - I used to have a white one.Best car I ever had.


no mate thats 1 in springpark i valeted


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

danthes4man said:


> Nope, standard car with p/plate:thumb:


post resurection but not been on in a while. Didn't realise so many from the north were now appearing on here:thumb:


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gorgeous in red.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say WOW well done


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work mate :thumb: Sounds like it was in quite a state 4 a fairly fresh car. Excellent results


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> post resurection but not been on in a while. Didn't realise so many from the north were now appearing on here:thumb:


:wave:Gday SC, whats fresh?

Probably more up here than we realise..

Seen some stuff form lad in Halkirk with Red Type-r, looks really nice too.

Cheers

DTM


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

danthes4man said:


> :wave:Gday SC, whats fresh?
> 
> Probably more up here than we realise..
> 
> ...


Not much, sold the red fiat and bought a kit car, well an exige S:thumb: Off shift now hence the change but with any luck should manage to make one of your track nights now
Haven't seen anything about the type R, only guy i knew on here was/is Horse - dark mondeo titanium with KKK number on it i think. Shame weathers so pi5h even the dog can't be bothered going out:lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very yummy


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

danthes4man said:


> :wave:Gday SC, whats fresh?
> 
> Probably more up here than we realise..
> 
> ...


That would be me lol Just sold the Type R last month needing to get a van for work!

Then i'll be on the look out for another car in sumer time!


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

poaahh  lovely mate


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Thought it was polson but....

Sure you will find a suitable replacement when the time comes. I like the Tyre-r def in red, stunning!! my fav colour, wanted a red S4 but couldn't get the 'right' car...Ordered Honda in red and arrived in Black....??!! what can you do, M & D in Inver, not the best....:devil:

SC, track nights are good craic, was just speaking to T8R the other day regarding the next one, not sure about dates yet best to discuss with Chops so he canna chicken out this time..!!?? :lol:

Take care all, must have a 'car park' night when the roads clear up...

DTM


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

cheers for the comments 

seems to be a few of us from up here rite enough:thumb:

need to get a meet going.....im licence-less now so ill be bus'in it grrrrr


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice but dont forget the arches !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

cleancar said:


> very nice but dont forget the arches !!!!


cheers fella!


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love those cars..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------

